# Haven't been on a forum in like 10 years



## Dan Cosgrove (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey all you happy butt-kicking people!

I haven't been on a forum in like a decade, but I was told that this one's pretty sweet (i.e. more than just 'your style sucks because...' threads).

Looking forward to engaging with all of you!


----------



## morph4me (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello Dan, welcome to MT


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 5, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome Dan!
Oh...and Toronto sucks.....


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome back to cyber-land.


----------



## Dan Cosgrove (Feb 5, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> Welcome Dan!
> Oh...and Toronto sucks.....


Hey man, I just live here!


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 5, 2010)

Dan Cosgrove said:


> Hey man, I just live here!


 
 And I was born there! Grew up in Mississuaga, then went slightly further west. I just have a dislike for large cities in general, though they have many great things to do within their borders.


----------



## Dan Cosgrove (Feb 5, 2010)

I can agree with the comment on city life. I often say that there's more people, but you're more alone.

Masses create too much anonymity.


----------



## K-man (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome. I visited Toronto last year and had a great time!


----------



## Dan Cosgrove (Feb 5, 2010)

K-man said:


> Welcome. I visited Toronto last year and had a great time!


There's definitely no shortage of things to do


----------



## Gordon Nore (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey, Dan

I'm also in Toronto. I live in the former East York. What schools have you trained at in TO?

Gord


----------



## seasoned (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome aboard Dan, enjoy the site.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome Dan! Now tell us why YOUR style sucks.


----------



## Dan Cosgrove (Feb 5, 2010)

I did Sunny Tang's Wushu and Wing Chun classes for awhile, now I'm at Allen Keng's Monday Night Madness (an open acrobatics class)


----------



## just2kicku (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome Dan.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Happy Posting!


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 6, 2010)

Dan Cosgrove said:


> Ken Morgan said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Dan!
> ...


For some reason you guys had me rolling... :lfao: <wiping tears out of eyes> 
Welcome to MT Dan and hope you browse around and enjoy what we have to offer. Lots of great stuff and topics... the search engine is well worth getting into... you've got some catching up to do eh?


----------



## Brian King (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk Dan. I manage to get out to Toronto a couple of times a year and have always enjoyed the area and people there. 

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Dan Cosgrove (Feb 6, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> For some reason you guys had me rolling... :lfao: <wiping tears out of eyes>



Always glad to make someone laugh. I definitely do have some catching up to do though, there seems to be a lot of quality stuff, plus I don't want to end up starting questions that have already been answered.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 6, 2010)

Don't worry about kicking up something old. We've got 9 years of discussions, some of the best stuffs under a layer or 2 of dust waiting to be kicked back up again.


----------



## Dan Cosgrove (Feb 6, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Don't worry about kicking up something old. We've got 9 years of discussions, some of the best stuffs under a layer or 2 of dust waiting to be kicked back up again.



Well that's good to know then.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Feb 7, 2010)

Dan Cosgrove said:


> I did Sunny Tang's Wushu and Wing Chun classes for awhile, now I'm at Allen Keng's Monday Night Madness (an open acrobatics class)


 
I think I saw you in the video on his website.

http://www.allenkeng.com/classes/


----------



## Dan Cosgrove (Feb 7, 2010)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> I think I saw you in the video on his website.
> 
> http://www.allenkeng.com/classes/



I wish! The videos were actually taken before I joined. I'll try to get in on the next one though.

I'm not quite as good as the other people, but I do tend to be less afraid to land on my head. 

It helps. Sort of.

Most people plan landings _before_ jumping off something..

****Update****

After checking a calendar, I _was_ in the classes when this took place, but after freeze-framing every scene I could, I never show up. Boo-urns.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to MT!


----------

